# Service dog training



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

I've read several posts here on the forum by different members who have self-trained service dogs, either for themselves or a family member. Can someone with this experience offer some advice as my husband and I are thinking about training our pup (coming this fall) for this purpose.

My husband uses a wheelchair due to a disease similar to MS. There are several tasks we are wondering if we'd be able to train it for. For example, picking things up off the floor, e.g. If he drops the remote control, bringing the phone to him, etc.

I've been reading various sites online about the training process but am hoping for first hand experience.

Thanks in advance.
Lori


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

It sounds like this will be your husband's dog. That's an important first thing to realize. You want a dog to be primarily bonded to him... to look after his needs. So... he maybe should be the primary trainer. 

I've no idea how to train these small individual tasks he may require. Or rather, I would ignore those specialty tasks at the moment to give it good, general behaviour training, and would put specialty training right out of my mind right now. Don't even worry about it... it comes later. 

For now??? Maybe send your DH off to a general obedience class with the dog... wheelchair and all. That will get the dog comfortable in that situation and used to operating with a person in a wheelchair. I'm kind'a smiling 'cos that would be an achievement in itself. And fascinated to know how it would work out. That in itself will be a major accomplishment for dog AND owner. 

You're well ahead of the curve, and good to start thinking about training before even getting the dog. A serious owner!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Not to worry, hon. I have my eye on your thread.

But I got to thinking since my comment that probably the biggest hurdle initially will be to socialize the dog to the wheelchair itself. It will understand chairs, and seated people, but probably not chairs that move. That first step may be something that the trainers in here can get their teeth into and suggest ways of proceeding.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

My suggestion would be to call your local obedience schools and see what they have to say. They might suggest as Countryboy does, a basic obedience background to start and then work on specific skills your husband would like the dog to be able to preform. In Michigan we have an organization called Paws For A Cause and they raise/train and place service dogs with family's with different situations. Maybe give them a call and they might be able to direct you to people that can help. I almost became a puppy raiser for Paws For A Cause, there is such a huge need for service dogs, I know a wonderful man who has been on the list for 5 yrs to get a dog! He was told if he had $30,000 he could get a dog right away. They just dont have enough to fill the needs. 
Good luck and be sure your breeder is getting you the pup in the litter that is most suited for his future job.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Start with basic obedience training. The books Teamwork 1 are GREAT rescources as is Sue Alisby Training Levels. 

You may have to hunt around her site Sue Ah for the exact link you need but her original levels are on there for free and the new levels are worth the price. They will take you from raw pup to finished service dog and you will all have fun along the way. They will also teach you a lot about yourself and your dog..

NOW that said OT is not for someone who has never trained a dog before and even if you are skilled get a pro involved early on. They can help evaluate the pup you pick, let you know is and isn't safe for the pup ie a 30 pound dog shouldn't pull a chair but can pick up things. Also even if you do most of the training your self having another set of eyes to check what you are doing and where you are is VERY helpful. 

So STEP ONE write down a list of tasks the two of you think will be helpful
STEP 2 evaluate and get a pup or adult dog to train
STEP 3 which will last all the dogs life train the dog with the help of classes, pros and any others you find helpful

Remember it takes from 18 months to 2 years to train a service dog, any heavy mobility work has to wait until hips and elbows are cleared at 2 years of age. 

Good luck.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Actually most nice stable dogs like a service dog should be just sorta accept wheelchairs, crutches, walkers, etc as odd ways for people to move around. Not saying you don't need to be careful how they are introduced ie don't let a pup get a tail run over by a chair during a fear period that sorta thing but they are normally more interested in the PERSON using the contraption.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

spindledreams said:


> Not saying you don't need to be careful how they are introduced ie don't let a pup get a tail run over by a chair during a fear period that sorta thing but they are normally more interested in the PERSON using the contraption.


That's the part I would watch like a hawk 'til the dog was accepting of the chair. After that??? Normal training routines. 

You may find a lot of advice on where to find a local training mentor from the breeder you select. Or some mentoring on training from the breeder themselves. 

Happy researching!


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

You've gotten some excellent advice. Choose your trainer carefully, because his or her experience in finding a dog will be critical. Some breeders have lines that make good service dogs (don't restrict yourself to poodles--Labs do very well at this) and do health testing of parents.

If you want an all-access service dog, public access training is important. Most states do NOT require certification of the dog, but here is what the Assistance Dogs International says is required: Assistance Dogs International : Public Access Test

Some specialty training schools/organizations may offer their own public access tests. Sometimes having a certificate of completion will help the uninformed public understand that the dog is allowed to go anywhere your husband is, so long as it is well-behaved and not creating problems on its own.

Also, when going out in public, review the ADA laws on public access with service dogs and carry a copy with you. Revised ADA Requirements: Service Animals

Some states allow a service dog in training to go anywhere a working service dog may go, so research your state too.

All that said, consistency in handling and training is vitally important in maintaining the working ability of the dog. Nothing can un-train a dog faster than a family who doesn't "get" this simple point.

[Note: I have done just a little work on training a diabetes alert dog that was chosen by the family. I also work with Debby Kay (Debby Kay Detection Dog Training | Home of the Super Sniffer? Training Program and Sweet Snoopers) on medical alert dog training workshops and websites designed for both owner-trainers and professional trainers. I've learned a lot, in a fly-on-the-wall sort of way but I'm no expert, by any definition!]


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I trained my last dog to help me with myasthenia gravis. She unloaded the clothes dryer, retrieved a pop from the fridge, picked up anything I dropped and handed it to me, even a paperclip, dollar bill, credit card, or a dime. 

First 18 months with the dog, focus on obedience training and socialization. Don't consider training service dog tasks until the dog is at least a year and a half. Sit/down/stay/come/leave it/loose leash walk must be rock solid in all environments. Until they are, service dog training is out of reach. If you have a test like the CGC in your area, train for it and get a CGC.

Task training comes second. This is actually the easy and fun part. Backward chain every task you want the dog to do. Do you want the dog to pick up a dropped sock? Start by training the dog to trade a sock for a treat. Drop the sock on the floor, trade for a treat. Put the sock one step away, trade for a treat. Etc. 

By going one step at a time and working backward, I taught my service dog Honey to open the fridge, get a pop, bring it through the house to my hand, return to the kitchen and close the fridge door. Except when we were out of pop. Then she got the Pepsi box, dragged the empty box through the house and flung it at me. I laughed until I cried. Honey thought this was great fun, so she retrieved boxes out of the recycling bin for a few days. Once she brought me a bag of carrots instead of a pop. Honey was funny and sweet. She died July 22. My world fell apart. 

I am training Noelle to be a service dog. But, since Noelle is not quite 5 months old, we're just working on obedience training for now. If you need any help, PM me. I'm happy to help. (Here's a blog post I wrote about Honey: Joy Benchmarks: After Darkness There is Light)


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

*The latest news...*

Thank you so much to everyone who replied. It's been a hectic week with a sick hubby to boot!

Since I started this thread only a week ago I have learned to much! The biggest news is that we have found a fantastic organization that helps disabled vets train their own personal service dog. I called and talked to the president and it sounds awesome! I described the tasks we'd like to train the dog to help my hubby with and he said they are all very doable! We are planning on a minipoo so there won't be any mobility tasks.

Dogs4vets | American Service Animal Society is a nonprofit organization dedicated to enabling disabled veterans to live a more productive life through the use of service animals. 

Click-n-treat, I love your blog! I sent it to my sister who struggles with a lot of pain due to a variety of medical issues. I'm so sorry for the loss of your Honey but am so happy that you have a new love.

Countryboy, our mini-Aussie (who passed about 18 months ago) and our cat just accept the wheelchair as normal. Gracie walked just as good on her leash for my husband as for me. So, getting a dog used to a wheelchair is just the same as introducing them to any thing. We trained Gracie for the GCC test because I'd planned to participate in a hospice program with her. But life took a different direction and she was never officially tested. but she was a great dog who went almost everywhere with us.

I will for sure keep the forum updated with our progress. We won't be getting our pup till fall so it will be a while. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

An interesting story...

There was a guy wearing an American flag shirt who got booted from a Trump rally. In an interview, he claimed to be a dog rescue/trainer who worked getting dogs for and training vets. 

I was checking him out in a political group and from a political angle and he looked pretty legit. Doing the same thing your dogs4vets people do. 

I forget his name or his organization but your scheme sounds doable.

Best of luck.


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

interesting. the organization's president is himself a disabled vet.

I'm kind of curious why you used the word "scheme"...?


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Lori G, I can't speak for Countryboy, just wanted to say I interpret his use of the word scheme in the Commonwealth or UK sense vs. the more negative connotation often seen in the U.S. I gather UK usage indicates much the same meaning for them as the word plan does for us in the U.S. Or maybe even the word program is as good or better in U.S. lingo.

Others far smarter than I will likely weigh in, just this is something I've gathered from reading at the Telegraph, Daily Mail, and various blogs and other sites, hopefully at least somewhat accurately.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Lori G said:


> interesting. the organization's president is himself a disabled vet.
> 
> I'm kind of curious why you used the word "scheme"...?


NP, Lori... I'm Canadian... a scheme is something you've thought out and are implementing. IMO, it denotes more pre-thinking than a simple plan.

Having said that, they're really both interchangeable.


----------

